# Black river catfish tournament may 13th.



## katmasterkevin (Oct 13, 2016)

Sign ups start at 7am at Grumpy's bait and tackle. Tournament hours 8a-4p. $40 per team with $10 big fish and flathead side pots. 100% payout to top 3 teams. Contact Kevin at 330-419-9681 with any questions.


----------



## Cody4477 (May 4, 2017)

Can you please send me some information on this tournament


----------



## katmasterkevin (Oct 13, 2016)

Feel free to text or call me 3304199681


----------

